# 3 White Ringneck Doves for Adoption in NY



## Robotsdemuerte (Feb 8, 2007)

My friend has 3 white ringneck doves that she can no longer keep. I believe they're 2 females and 1 male. They're hand tame and in great health. They're all fairly young as well. 

If interested please email me at [email protected]

They need homes asap!


Edit: Also, I realize this is a pigeon forum, but I was unsuccessful in finding any forums dedicated to doves. If anyone knows of any that are active though, I'd love to know about them.

Thanks, I really just want to find them good homes.


----------

